
GOP Lawmakers Want to Make Gun Silencers Easier to Buy -- to protect hearing. - electic
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/gun-silencers-bill_562a405fe4b0ec0a38941ad2
======
Lordarminius
God bless America.

